# Player Profiles



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Shawn Marion 
Amare Stoudemire
Joe Johnson
Steve Nash
Leandro Barbosa
Walter Mccarty
Jim Jackson
Jake Voshkul
Steven Hunter
Bo Outlaw
Kurt Thomas
Dijon Thompson

basketballboards.net is creating player profiles, and we need your help. I will try to donate you points and will rep you for your help

Basically all you need to do is get the picture from the headshots gallery, put their birthdate, etc, and Pros and Cons of the player. Thanks for your help guys. I will try to get an example one up.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I'll give it a try....

<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="MARION, SHAWN" TITLE="MARION, SHAWN" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/suns/MARION, SHAWN.jpg">

*Player: Shawn Marion*
Team: Phoenix Suns
D/O/B: May 7, 1978
Height: 6'7
Weight: 228 lbs
College: UNLV
Position(s): Small Forward/Power Forward

*Pros:* Great all around player. Very long, and a freaky athletic. Nice shooter, and a great rebounder, and defender. Can guard multiple positions.

*Cons:* Can not create his own shot. Sometimes not as aggresive as he needs to be when taking it to the basket.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

That is excellent Baron Mcgrady!! Thanks. Got any more guys?


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

I can do more. I just was seeing if that was what you wanted first before I did more.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Player: Amare Stoudemire*
Team: Phoenix Suns
D/O/B: November 16, 1982
Height: 6'10
Weight: 245 lbs
College: None. Cypress Creek High School (Orlando, FL)
Position(s): Poward Forward/Center

*Pros:* Super athlete. An offensive scoring machine. Takes it to the basket hard, and finishes well. Decent shot blocker.

*Cons:* Needs to rebound, and defend better. Can not create his own shot. Needs a few more polished low post moves.



I don't know where your pictures are Kekai, so I'll use the NBA ones. You can replace them.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

*Player: Steve Nash*
Team: Phoenix Suns
D/O/B: February 7, 1974
Height: 6'3
Weight: 195 lbs
College: Santa Clara
Position: Point Guard

*Pros:* A true pure point guard. Top notch court vision, and passing skills. Great ball handler, and can also shoot lights out when needed to. Makes his teammates better, and a great leader.

*Cons:* A bad defender. Is also somewhat injury prone.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Amare taking it to the basket hard, isn't that creating his own shot?

And I think Marion gets a bad rap about not being able to create his. 

It's funny when Nash does something good defensively once in awhile, no one says anything, everyone pts out how bad he is.


And maybe you shoud get action shots of each, and keep it at one thing and not have faces and body of another? Just a suggestion.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Amare taking it to the basket hard, isn't that creating his own shot?



Sort of, but not really. Nash normally sets him up with the chance to throw it down hard. So he didn't really create the shot. But yes, him being able to actually dunk on people I guess could count.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Sort of, but not really. Nash normally sets him up with the chance to throw it down hard. So he didn't really create the shot. But yes, him being able to actually dunk on people I guess could count.


True, I mean when he catches the ball outside the paint and does that drive and hop step finds a way and jams it or lays it in. But yeah Nash sets him up quite a bit. Last yr he didn't have Nash setting him and he avged 20 so. People think hes nothing w/o Nash. Pfft.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Oh, I know. He can play w/o Nash. And I think we can say he's good at creating his own dunk on, or layup. But you know, as for breaking defenders for a little jumper. I don't think so really. He still needs to learn some post footwork, you know?


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

I'll do Voshkul, since I've seen him play more so than the others.











*Player: Jake Voshkul* 
Team: Phoenix Suns
D/O/B: November 1, 1977
Height: 6'11"
Weight: 255 
College: Conneticut
Position: Center

*Pros:* Shoots a high percentage as a result of not shooting much allowing others on an offensive heavy team to take more oppurtunities. Doesn't commit many turnovers, and does not hurt the team when he is on the floor.

*Cons:* Is a stiff. Poor rebounder for his height and position. Commits too many fouls when attempting to block a shot. Gets his shot blocked too much. Poor free throw shooter.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Oh, I know. He can play w/o Nash. And I think we can say he's good at creating his own dunk on, or layup. But you know, as for breaking defenders for a little jumper. I don't think so really. He still needs to learn some post footwork, you know?


Yeah def agree with that. What'd you think of action picture idea? I can help if you want.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Thanks guys keep it up!!


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Know he wasn't on your list, but had to make one for him.











*Player: Paul Shirley* 
Team: Phoenix Suns
D/O/B: December 23, 1977.
Height: 6'10"
Weight: 230
College: Iowa St.
Position: Center

*Pros:* His NBA.com blog.

*Cons: * Is not very good at basketball, at all, he's just tall.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

sloth said:


> Know he wasn't on your list, but had to make one for him.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:rofl:


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

pros should be, intelligent, funny, and has a book coming out. thats about it.

cons should be: he makes skita looks like tim duncan..


and hes not on our team btw.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> pros should be, intelligent, funny, and has a book coming out. thats about it.
> 
> cons should be: he makes skita looks like tim duncan..
> 
> ...


Yah sloth wanted to do him because he is in love with him :laugh:


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> What'd you think of action picture idea? I can help if you want.



Up to Kekai, but I like it.


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

BaronMcGrady said:


> Up to Kekai, but I like it.


Go right ahead you are doing great!


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="TABUSE, YUTA" TITLE="TABUSE, YUTA" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/suns/TABUSE, YUTA.jpg">
Teamhoneix Suns
Height:5'9
Weight:165
Age:24
PosG
D/O/B: 10/5/1980

Pros:none
Cons: Scores 1.8 ppg and .8 assists per game


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="BARBOSA, LEANDRO" TITLE="BARBOSA, LEANDRO" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/suns/BARBOSA, LEANDRO.jpg">
Team:Suns
Name:Leandro Barbosa
Height:6'3
Weight:180 lbs
PosG
D/O/B: 11/28/82
Pros: Gives the suns a lift off the bench
Cons: Only averaged 2.5 in the playoffs


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="MCCARTY, WALTER" TITLE="MCCARTY, WALTER" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/celtics/MCCARTY, WALTER.jpg">
Team:Suns
Name:Walter McCarty
Height:6'10
Weight:230 lbs
Pos: F
D/O/B:2/1/74
College:Kentucky
Pros:A great three point shooter.
Cons: If he has a cold night he doesnt warm back up.


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

who still needs profiles?


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="THOMAS, KURT" TITLE="THOMAS, KURT" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/knicks/THOMAS, KURT.jpg">
Team:Suns
Name:Kurt Thomas
PosF
Height:6'9
Weight:235
D/O/B:10/4/72
College:TCU
Pros: Averages a double-double and can hit clutch shots.
Cons:Has never really been on a good team until now.


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="JACKSON, JIM" TITLE="JACKSON, JIM" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/rockets/JACKSON, JIM.jpg">
Team:Sun
Name:Jim Jackson
Height:6'6
Weight:220
College:Ohio State
D/O/B:10/14/1970
Pos:F
Pros:a lift off the bench
Cons: only averages 4.2 rpg and 2.9 apg


----------



## het now (Jul 18, 2005)

How are those profiles


----------



## Kekai (Jan 12, 2005)

Gilbert Arenas said:


> How are those profiles


They are ok, you could explain the pros and cons a little bit more though.


----------

